# Does a Hosting server need a GPU?



## INTERSTELLAR

Im building a server to host quickbooks for about 5-6 people. Will a server used for remote access need a GPU and if so, how good of one would suffice?

a little off topic but i was also planning on using Win-7 Pro as the operating system, that's ok right?


----------



## josepi

Hi there,

Well imho you dont need a gpu to run a server, mainly because you can connect via internet and open a remote screen. Unless you need a GPU for GPGPU apps, I dont see the need to install one if there is no monitor connected.

As for the Win7 for OS, I think is okay,but most people use Linux







, but that's out of my knowledge, maybe someone can advice you better there









Cheers


----------



## INTERSTELLAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josepi*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Well imho you dont need a gpu to run a server, mainly because you can connect via internet and open a remote screen. Unless you need a GPU for GPGPU apps, I dont see the need to install one if there is no monitor connected.
> 
> As for the Win7 for OS, I think is okay,but most people use Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but that's out of my knowledge, maybe someone can advice you better there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Ok as far as i know the use is for remote hosting quickbooks, its how we handle bids for subcontractors. But if im not mistaken the xeon proccesors don't have an onboard graphics?


----------



## josepi

Yes and no







but you are right!

One important factor to know, the specs of your system.

I will quote something that might be really useful for you regarding the xeon.


Spoiler: Xeon Onboard Graphics



However Xeon processors do not have integrated graphics. Your system will not boot if you don't have a dedicated/discrete graphics card installed.

With the Xeon processor, you must have a discrete graphics card, such as NVIDIA or AMD/ATI. You must install this in your motherboard's PCI-Express x16 slot. There onwards you will be able to boot with the Xeon. If you don't have a graphics card, then you should purchase one to use with your Xeon or purchase an i5 instead.

Any other modern Intel processor, such as i3, i5 and i7's have integrated graphics; therefore you won't need a dedicated GPU. Regardless if you're working with graphics, and depending on your requirements, a GPU could be ideal for your use.

Source: Xeon CPU's



Now he only talks about the general Xeon CPUs, but there is information that talk about the Xeon E3 Processors that come with onboard graphics.

Here is the article Xeon E3

And just to be sure here is the link to the Intel Xeon site


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> Im building a server to host quickbooks for about 5-6 people. Will a server used for remote access need a GPU and if so, how good of one would suffice?
> 
> a little off topic but i was also planning on using Win-7 Pro as the operating system, that's ok right?


Are you an accountant? I need a quickbooks guy I'm awful and I don't want another painful year!


----------



## Lysergic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josepi*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Well imho you dont need a gpu to run a server, mainly because you can connect via internet and open a remote screen. Unless you need a GPU for GPGPU apps, I dont see the need to install one if there is no monitor connected.
> 
> As for the Win7 for OS, I think is okay,but most people use Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but that's out of my knowledge, maybe someone can advice you better there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


May i ask alittle how you would install and setup if possible, a server without any GPU ?


----------



## josepi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> May i ask alittle how you would install and setup if possible, a server without any GPU ?


Sure thing







,

Well there are Xeon CPU's as well as i7 CPU's that are able to produce onboard graphics with iGPU. As far as I know, you can use the iGPU to get the graphics needed to display the screen. Using this technique, you can setup a server without the need of a GPU, and then you can send the video data produced by the iGPU over the internet if you need remote access.

Of course there is more infomartion out there on how to do this







. Also there are some types of server setups that require the use of a GPU.

I hope that helps to clear a bit more the idea







, but if someone know more on this, that would be awesome


----------



## hammong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lysergic*
> 
> May i ask alittle how you would install and setup if possible, a server without any GPU ?


Almost all server motherboards come with a video chipset on-board, e.g. a Matrox G200, ATI, or some other dedicated purpose video chip. These usually have a 15-pin VGA video output and allow you to hook up a monitor for basic Windows desktop GUI or Linux/VMWare text consoles, etc.

QuickBooks server hosting requires just basic Windows file sharing. The QuickBooks software itself has record-locking and multi-user provisions built-in to it. Make sure you're actually running the multi-user version though! The QuickBooks out-of-a-box you buy for $199 doesn't permit more than 1 user to run it at at a time, additional users will get an error trying to open the company file - or worse, get an error message saying the software license key is in use and not even let them into QB in the first place.

Greg


----------



## INTERSTELLAR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammong*
> 
> Almost all server motherboards come with a video chipset on-board, e.g. a Matrox G200, ATI, or some other dedicated purpose video chip. These usually have a 15-pin VGA video output and allow you to hook up a monitor for basic Windows desktop GUI or Linux/VMWare text consoles, etc.
> 
> QuickBooks server hosting requires just basic Windows file sharing. The QuickBooks software itself has record-locking and multi-user provisions built-in to it. Make sure you're actually running the multi-user version though! The QuickBooks out-of-a-box you buy for $199 doesn't permit more than 1 user to run it at at a time, additional users will get an error trying to open the company file - or worse, get an error message saying the software license key is in use and not even let them into QB in the first place.
> 
> Greg


I was just gonna go with a GTX 740 but after confirming onboard graphics, I can cut about 140 off this project









So by Windows file sharing, thats just windows Pro with a few settings toggled right? Ill be sure to remember the multi user version of quickbooks - and just so I understand it correctly; I change the file system in windows - users can log in from home to the server (how exactly is that done) to use quickbooks without interfering with each other?


----------



## hammong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INTERSTELLAR*
> 
> I was just gonna go with a GTX 740 but after confirming onboard graphics, I can cut about 140 off this project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by Windows file sharing, thats just windows Pro with a few settings toggled right? Ill be sure to remember the multi user version of quickbooks - and just so I understand it correctly; I change the file system in windows - users can log in from home to the server (how exactly is that done) to use quickbooks without interfering with each other?


You never mentioned remote access before. *LOL* That complicates matters - as for instance, you will either need a PC on the office LAN for each person to remote into using RDP (Terminal Services Client) to actually run QuickBooks on and share the data file. Another alternative is to install a REAL version of Windows Server, purchase some Terminal Server Licenses, and have users connect to the Terminal Server and run QB directly on that server - essentially, they could access it from anywhere anytime with nothing more than an RDP client. Licensing will be expensive, at least $1000 for 5 users, as you need Windows Server AND you need TS licenses for each person, and that doesn't count the QB licensing.

If you have REMOTE access multi-user requirements, you might want to take a solid look at QuickBooks Cloud.

https://quickbooks.intuit.com/cloud-accounting-software/

You run it via a web browser from anywhere, and QB takes care of the files, sharing, security, and server/hosting aspect.

Greg


----------



## loud681

Don't really need much power in the graphics department when it comes to quickbooks.


----------

